# 75 Gal set up



## corpsman8404 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello APC

Im currently stationed in japan and just got the plant bug in me after setting up my 125 Chiclid tank. You guys wouldent believe the set ups they have at the LFS.

So this is what i currently have.

*Size*
75 gallon tank

*Filtration*
Fluval 305
Eheim 2215

*Lighting*
Hagen Glo 2xt5HO 108 watts

*Co2*
None Atm

Ok so i have a few questions and could use some advice.

Co2
Ok since im in japan ill have to use their set ups. However all if their setups that they sell in stores are all in kanji and its difficult for me to understand the packaging. Ive tried talking to the employees and they speak little to no english. In japan they seem to favor the disposable bottle setups anything from what looks like 12 gram cartridges to 90 gram cartridges. The staff tell me that it will work for my tank but im not too sure .... I cant buy the american set ups because out in town they cant fill our bottles.

Lights

I need more i know im guessing in the total of 200-250 Watt range? I was thinking of adding on an additional light fixture

Do you think this will work in combination with my current light fixture?

http://www.marinedepot.com/Current_...xtures-Current_USA-CU04005-FILTFILDTF-vi.html

or do you think i should just get another dual bulb T5Ho?

Thank you for your time


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

First off, I just want to say thanks. Corpsman rock!!! I was an active duty Marine for 9 years ('00-'09).

Ok, back to the tank... Have you thought about just going El Natural with a Walstad dirt tank? I jumped right into the high light, CO2, and ferts and I have to say I regret it. Between algae and my stems all wanting to grow horizontally (a problem with high light) I've been quite annoyed. The only reason I haven't completely tore the tank tank down and rebooted is because I plan to upgrade the tank after the holidays.

Dirt the tank, use moderate lights, and maybe add just a little CO2 if it shows signs of needing it.  You'll be happier.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Depending on the plants you're growing/wanting to grow, the lighting you have may be sufficient. If you wanted to get some Glosso or HC or something in there, you might want to consider bumping it up to over 2wpgs.

As far as the c02 goes, you have 3 options (the way I see it)
1. Use their cartridge system 
2. Use the DIY c02 Method - ( http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/73942-diy-co2-made-easy.html )
3. Use something like flourish excel. A liquid based c02 supplement

Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey there Corpsman, where in the country are you stationed? If you're near Yokohama I can recommend a few stores within a reasonable train ride from you. If you're near Tokyo and haven't yet, you absolutely need to take a day to visit Shinjuku station and the surroundings. Aqua Forest, a store down in the bowels of the station, is one of the best in the world and has just about anything you could want and more than you need.  The Shinjuku entertainment district has a certain appeal as well. 

Charm's a great chain of stores and from what I hear may be able to do a delivery to you as well. http://www.rakuten.ne.jp/gold/chanet/


----------



## Method (Aug 18, 2011)

From the standpoints of ease-of-use and learning to grow plants, I'd say keep the light you have, don't worry about CO2 just yet, and get some easy plants. It is VERY possible to make a stunning low-tech tank. Good scaping is just as much about plant selection and placement as it is about using CO2 to get fast growth.


----------

